# Bicycle swap meets in Indiana??



## Shellbell (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi! This is my first post. Does anyone know if there is a swap meet that usually happens in Portland, IN in early September? Thanks for any information. I am really pleased to have found this site!


----------



## Shellbell (Aug 17, 2009)

*oops..*

Just found Flat Tire's post. It was in July. Sorry!


----------



## Rosemarry (Jun 24, 2010)

The event will include a ride in bike show, a organized ride, swap meet, music, and more. All proceeds go directly towards ABATE’s efforts to preserve and promote motorcycling throughout Indiana.


----------

